# Mercenary



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

A cold wind blew through the streets of Salzenmund, capital of Nordland. But the people of this realm were tough and uncompromising. asnd so, even as the rain hammered down upon the cobblestones under foot the streets were still alive with activity. In one of the many side streets off the main square was a small Inn. Above the Inn's door there hung a wooden board bearing a picture of a Headless Lion. Beneath this picture is the name, fitting with the picture, "The Headless Lion". Within this Inn was a few tables scattered around the bar in the entre of the Inn. Only one of these tables is occupied, by a lone figure. This man wears a long black overcoat that only partially covers the iron armour he wears beneath. At either hip rested a small, stout, iron hammer. This man is the legendary Warrior Preist Orvar. His mission burns his mind as he awaits the arrival of the rest of his elite squad of Mercenarys.


*Rules*

*-No Godmodding*
-*Looking for 5-10 players*
*-Update will be once every four days.*
*-You must post at least once per update*

*Positions available*

*Any Imperial Soldier Type.*
*Any other race you can make realistic.*
*No Tombkings*

*Elite Positions (One per character)*

*-Close Combat (Is a god with any close combat weapon)*
*-Engineer (Can make and use almost anything)*
*-Wizard (Can control the winds of magic and cast spells)*
*-Ranger (Uses a bow/crossbow expertly)*
*-Infiltrator (Can move silently in the shadows)*

*Character Sheet*

*Name: (Your name)*
*Age: (Your age)*
*Race: (What race you are)*
*Appearance: (What you look like)*
*Personality: (What kind of peron are you)*
*Background: (Your background and how you are on the team)*
*Weapons: (What weapons you carry)*
*Armour: (What armour you wear)*
*Other Equipment: (What else you carry with you)*
*Elite Position: (What you are elite at)*


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Name: Tomas Vaddum

Race: Human

Age: 38

Appearance: Tall, strong and lean with Long, dark hair and a thick layer of stubble. Tomas wears long brown coat and a wide brimmed hat, the top is flat and only rises about 4" from the brim, which is unusual for a witch hunter.

Personality: Dour, and grim, Tomas rarely smiles, he has a great hatred for the followers of Chaos and the undead. When he speaks, it will usually be either a piece of invaluable observation or knowledge, or a jibing insult to his enemies.

Background: He grew up in a small village on the outskirts of Stirland, near Sylvania, but cared little for imperial rule. When he was eighteen, his village was burned to the ground by chaos raiders and raised into undeath by a cruel necromancer. Tomas was forced to kill his own undead family, using an old pistol he found on a dead militiaman. He then hid in his old home's ruins, he learned to hide and kill with almost perfect accuracy. For two weeks he lived like this, taking scraps for food, killing raiders and destroying the undead, Tomas also became a skilled tracker, hunting valuable enemies through the ruins and nearby forests and dispatching them. He lived like this until he was saved by a warrior priest, Relkar, who taught him the ways of Sigmar. At the age of twenty six, Tomas left Relkar's tutelage and set out to become a Witch Hunter, in order to free the land of evil. After two years he has wound up in Salzenmund, penniless and alone, he has not had a single mission in over a year, now Tomas is a hunter without prey. He has taken to drink, his failure fills his mind. He joined Orvar's band as soon as he heard about it, pledging total loyalty to him. Tomas is desperate for a noble cause, or at least a way of earning enough to pay for his next round of drinks...

Weapons: A hand crossbow (pistol size), a very fine flintlock pistol, a knife and an ornate rapier.

Other equipment: he has an under-jacket of thick, hardened leather armour, a long traveling cloak, an iron hammer symbol which is inlaid with gold, an old copy of 'The Witch Hunters Handbook', a small amount of food supplies, a fine pipe and a flask of strong wine. 

Elite Position: Ranger


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Name: John Doe

Age: 26

Race: Human

Appearance: John Doe is a tall strapping lad, he is lithe and agile, able to move around so silently that you could hear a pin dropping. You can see his slightly muscled body.

Personality: His skill matchs his personality, he's quiet but when he says something people normally listen to him as he doesn't speak to... I think he just needs a friend lol.

Background: John Dorn was an orphan, he doesn't know who his parents are. He was found and raised by a brotherhood of Dark Elf Infiltrators. As he grew up he learnt how to sneak into rooms, without the person there knowing he was there, and he was taught how to assassinate someone and hide the evidence. John Doe was out hunting for his newest kill, when he met a Warrior Priest that went by the name Orvar. It was this person which changed his life. Orvar offered John a job as part of an elite mercenary group. John accepted, having nothing better to do. Unfortunatly no one in the group he has found likeable, it was that or it could just be because he never spoke to them. Maybe they will make the first move to speaking.

Weapons: Ivory Bow, with swan feathered arrows. Along with that he carries 5 throwing knives, and a two larger daggers designed for close combat and assassination.

Armour: John wears, thick leather armor to stop any arrows and the average sword/dagger. The leather armor is also so that when he moves he doesn't clunk along when he moves.

Other Equipment: Nothing but a Silver necklace with the symbol of the infiltrators brotherhood.

Elite Position: Infiltrator


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Romero, could I have a little more description of Orvar's features and personality? Just for my guy's backstory later.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone have qualms with me making a wizzard?


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Dont ask mate its first come first serve from the looks of it


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think it is one specialization per player not for the whole game. So you could have had everyone pick wizard, but it would be a little weird/boring.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I am allowing as many in one position as there are people that want to be that position.

@ Spiltpaw: looks good, my only slight problem is the amount of weapons he carries.

@ Hogglord: looks good as well, only problem being he is in debt but still has all those weapons.

@DasOmen: feel free to make a wizard, preferably choose which your type of magic is.

I will write up a character sheet for Orvar for any more info you need to know about him.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I changed the debt thing to rectify that problem


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

This looks good Romero, Although It's highly unlikely I'll join because I know nothing about normal Warhammer.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

The 5 throwing daggers can be removed but i can't remove the bigger daggers (they are in sheaths) and the bow and arrows are obviously necessary for a ranger


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> This looks good Romero, Although It's highly unlikely I'll join because I know nothing about normal Warhammer.


It's like 40k only on one planet, no tanks and all the technology's primitive. Oh, and the emperor does things outside of sit in a chair. He rides a giant gryphon thing and there are Aztec lizard monsters led by giant magic frogs.
But everything is almost the same otherwise.

<Edit> (Ok, it's a little more complex than that, but I only started looking into fantasy about 2/3 weeks ago and I know a fair amount now, I just pick up little bits as I go along and try to avoid saying _'eldar_' instead of _'elves'_.)


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

@ Spiltpaw: Although a bow and arrow may be essential to a ranger, your character is an infiltrator.

@Karak: I only started Warhammer Fantasy a couple of days ago. So if you want to join I can fill you in


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Name: Orvar Romera
Age: 48
Race: Human
Appearance: Orvar is a tall, muscular figure. He has two main distinguishing features that allow him to be picked out in a crowd. The first is his long black hair, an unusual feature amongst warrior priests of the Empire. The second is the long scar which cuts it's way through his right eye and pulls his face into a constant grimace. 
Personality: Orvar is a tough and seemingly heartless man that speaks word of hate and vengeance. He is fiercely loyal to the Emporer but has been cast aside by other warriors of the Empire because of his highly unorthodox hate of any enemy's of the Empire. But he is hugely loyal to any friends he makes.
Weapons: Orvar carries his two beloved hammers "Romulus" and "Remus". He also carries a repeater pistol for use at range.
Armour: Orvar wears steel plate armour, blessed by the Emporer himself.
Other belongings: Orvar carries nothing that is not necessary.
Elite Position: Leader/Close combat


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Name: Fili, son of Faelin

Age: 136

Appearance: Stocky and well muscled, Fili stands at a decent height for a dwarf, being 4'8". His green eyes peak out from his face, barely discernible due to his long black hair and bushy beard, both of which reach down to his waist.

Personality: Gruff, ornery and miserly to those who he doesn't know well, Fili shows a different side to those who have earned his trust. When amongst friends, Fili is much more relaxed, his insults lose their sting and his joking side comes out. One thing that remains unchanged in any situation is Fili's pride in, and the joy he takes in, his work.

Background: Raised in his mother's craft, Fili spent much of his early years working and running errands around the forges, blacksmiths and workshops of Karak Drak. It looked as though he would have a steady and responsible career ahead of him, if it wasn't for his 'after-hours' activities. Unfortunately his pride in his work led him to becoming jealous of the runesmiths and rune-lords of the Hold. Not for them was their craft limited by their materials, even the best sword he could make could not contend with the edge of their enchanted blades. So he took to sneaking into their workshops at night, stealing notes and learning what he could. Things continued in this way for some years, until Fili was caught in the act by Runelord Stonehammer. Outraged and infuriated, the Runelord chased him from the keep, promising vengeance if he should ever return.
Since then Fili has wandered the world, setting himself up as a travelling craftsdwarf, occasionally doing minor rune-work on commission. It was on a merchant caravan that Fili first met Orvar, when the pair had been forced to defend the group from a highwayman ambush. Since the Orvar has occasionally sought out Fili, either for his crafts or his help. It was on one of their adventures that the depths of Orvar's convictions and his dedication to his cause was made clear to Fili and the dwarf swore to aid the warrior-priest from that moment forth.

Weapons: Fili's pride and joy, his greatest work to date, is his hand crafted Hochland Long Rifle. Runed for accuracy and swift reloading along the barrel, and for farsight on the scope, Fili has been known to drop foes from up to 300 feet away. He also carries a flintlock pistol, similarly runed, and a mid-sized forge-hammer.

Armour: When battle-ready, Fili dons a horned, gromril helmet and thick steel breastplate under a sleeved coat of chainmail. 

Other Equipment: Several runed items, Fili has found a use for or has been unable to sell, including a refilling waterskin, an illuminating talisman and an amulet of spell-shielding.

Elite Position: Engineer/Craftsman.

Tell me what you think, any changes needed?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think a dwarf would call his gun a 'Hochland' long rifle, as Hochland is a state or city in the Empire. I think that it would be simply called a long rifle or long handgun or something. Also you should add a special name to his prized possession aka 'Fili's long gun' or something, I think dwarves do that to particularly special creations.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

HOGGLORD said:


> I don't think a dwarf would call his gun a 'Hochland' long rifle, as Hochland is a state or city in the Empire. I think that it would be simply called a long rifle or long handgun or something. Also you should add a special name to his prized possession aka 'Fili's long gun' or something, I think dwarves do that to particularly special creations.


Sounds like a good idea, naming it. I called it a 'Hochland Long Rifle' because that's the name it is given in the sourcebook. I'm guessing because that's where the design originated. If you have any suggestions for names I'll add it in.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

@Firedamaged: it looks really good


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Name: Kaspar Hauser
Age: 36
Race: Reikland Human
Appearance: Has a grim face that is accompanied by numerous scars. Most of the scars are hidden under a pitch black beard. Long braided black hair falls upon his shoulders and well built body. From the looks of it he has had training in combat and could challenge most.
Personality: Kaspar is a cynical man that has lost much in his life. He doesn't trust most, and the few he does he would fight to the death for.
Background: Kaspar is a child of nobility who was switched at birth ( Power struggle). He grew up with a local city watchman, which he was given to. Upon growing, he learn of combat and strategy. It wasn't long till he was in the military fighting in numerous battles, gaining experience along the way. As Kaspar became more mature, he started to distrust most and hate everyone.Lastly, he left the military for self-interest and coin. Which lead him to "The Headless Lion".
Weapons: A fine steel longsword, and a kite shield that carries a family sigil. The sigil is of the family he was taking from. Also carries a fine flintlock.
Armour: A suit of iron, that again carries the sigil. (Note the armour has warded much damage)
Other Equipment: A napsack with goods, herbs, foodstuffs. Lastly, he wears a sigil ring and necklace given to him by the watchman.
Elite Position: Warrior


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

I haven't done many characters so it would be nice if any input was given.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

@Priad: It looks good for one of your first characters. When you say Warrior do you mean a Close Combat Guy?


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> @ Spiltpaw: Although a bow and arrow may be essential to a ranger, your character is an infiltrator.
> 
> @Karak: I only started Warhammer Fantasy a couple of days ago. So if you want to join I can fill you in


You are correct. Ok ill remove the bow and arrow but can i keep the two bigger daggers and the 5 throwing knives


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

@Spiltpaw: you can keep the knives.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Exactly what I mean


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Name: Jack Styles
Age: 27
Race: Human
Appearance: lean, scawny, a tooth pick of sorts. one would actually be surprised to know that the burning tattoos on his arms are actually complete works and not simply partial works. the embroidered texts across his arms are ancient arcane markings not uncommon for a bright wizard. such is the way they were painted on his flesh that they actually seem to burn in the air around them, producing a soft candle light glow not unlike that of a burning mountainside in the night.

jack stands roughly five feet ten inches tall, and may as well weigh as much as a twig as he only weighs around 110 to 120 pounds depending on the day.

his face is relatively unscarred and surprisingly for someone who plays with fire, unburned. long nearly golden hair rests atop his head and travels down his back nearly to his hips. the hair would be considered long and unruly had it not been neatly kept in a braid all the way down. his eyes are a smoky grey that appear to have no pupils or color to them other than the solid haze of the grey smoke that seems to fill them. when using spells however they seem to spark as retinas and pupils of embers seem to form in them.

jack's attire includes an imperial long jacket that's had the sleeves ripped off, or to be more accurate burned off. a pair of dull blue pants that have the ends bell out at the end to cover up the tops of his boots, and a pair of reinforced imperial boots with metal covering the "toe" of the boot. at his hip sits a weapon most unfitting of a wizard who is supposed to sit back with a staff and sling spells. instead at his arms reach is what appears to be a whip with a chain of metal and the torch head of a bright wizard staff at the end of the length of chain.

Personality:always the comedian. Jack is a bit of an odd sort. finding humor in the strangest things. he could be beseiged by orks, beset by witch hunters, and on the run from angry dark elves but he would still find humor in it somehow.

he also has an odd taste for pickles, pickled corn, and strangely enough pickled apple slices...

Background: Jack's parents were both children of the arcane so to speak. both of them studied the arts of magic and well to be frank their meeting was one of a rather short night at a pub within the imperial capital. one drink lead to two, two lead to thirty, thirty lead to a rather large ruckus in a rented room... and that rather large ruckus lead a gold wizard wondering why she was suddenly pregnant. Jack grew up a bastard, literal he was a bastard, his farther unknown and his mother baring him alone, raising him in the best way she knew how, thus cramming knowledge down his throat from the day he could speak. his first words were not mommy or dada... his first words were in fact Damascus and platinum.

time went on and jack continued to learn in the halls of the gold wizards, but something inside him burned hot, something inside him called out to the flames around him inside the arcane forges. it was not until he was wondering the streets gathering groceries for his mother that he stumbled upon the bright wizard's home in the imperial capital. it was like a match falling into gasoline, it was a wondrous experience for him. and when he returned, his mother knew something was amiss, there was a smile reaching from ear to ear, and the fires of the bright wizards seemed to dance in his eyes like thousands of torches on a countryside hill marching off to slay a beast that had burdened them. understanding her son could not stay in the gold wizard's domain and grow as a person, she quickly forced him into the collective of the bright order, where he would grow and flourish like a brilliant wildfire besetting a field of wheat.

it wasn't long in the college until jack had been sent to the front line of the fighting against a warband of greenskins who were marching on an imperial settlement that the college of engineers insisted could not fall. sad thing was the force was enough that it actually could fall. thus jack, and a handful of other wizards from the bright college were sent to defend the settlement. the battle was long, bloody, and did not end until the sun set on the burning fields that had once been the settlement itself. jack's fellow wizards had been slain by the unending tide of orks, goblins, and trolls. his mentor actually being stepped on by a giant. in the end they defeated the enemies of the empire, but it cost them the settlement. jack was so far from home he did not know how to return. so instead he looked down the road and started walking... never relay stopping. he became like a roving wildfire, he would burn until put out and he would scorch the enemies of his emperor.

officially jack is assumed dead by the empire as there were literally no survivors found when the reinforcements arrived. the orks had managed to get a splody squig in the powder chambers of the town... the explosion itself turned the ground to glass and left a fireball soaring high into the sky that was the envy of all the bright wizards that saw it. there were few survivors after the initial blast on both sides, but neither side relented, both fraught to the last man.

it wasn't until several encampments were burned to cinders that jack found the warrior priest. hoping to return home someday the good mister styles decided to follow the priest, whether he liked it or not.

Weapons: Whip of Immolation: a whip with a steel chain instead of one of bounded leather straps. at the end of the chain rests the torch head of a bright wizard's staff that constantly burns.
Magic: being a bright wizard, Jack Styles is well adept at lighting a fire under most anythings ass and giving even the largest of trolls and giants a hot foot.

Armour: unarmored save for his feet which have steel covering the toe.
Other Equipment: Bright Wizard's tome.
Elite Position: Wizard


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I love that character! But its _scrawny_ not _scrony_. That's my only issue, I really like the actual character.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

fixed that spelling error, sorry bout that. also why do you love the character? i'm not quite sure what i did right with him


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I like the way you have written about him, the odd little details (such as the pickles thing) really make a good, solid character into one that really comes to life. k:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

@DasOmen: I have to agree with Hogglaord in saying you have made a great character. Well done!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Just curious, how long until we start the RP? Are we talking 2-3 weeks? Less? More?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Well seeing as we have more than the required number of players now I will start it soon. I will start it on Wedensday as I know of at least 1 more person yet to post.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Enter your characters now, as the RP will be starting soon!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

*enter Your Characters Today!*


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Name: Takar Lernov

Age: 24

Race: Human

Appearance: Takar has a constant burnt look. His constant experiments often leave him with smouldering hair and a sooty face. He is tall and skinny with short, crazy hair.

Personality: Takar is an extremely friendly and warm man that is always willing to help. He has a good humour and it is almost impossible for him to hold a grudge. It is because of these characteristics that Takar is instantly liked by almost everyone he meets.

Background: Takar was born into a family of nobles that lived in Dushyka. And so Takar grew up to be a well educated and healthy boy. But Takar had an unusual obsession. He was obsessed with explosives. He built his laboratory beneath his parents stately home and would spend days at a time down there experimenting. He was early seen by others and was only seen by his family every few days. But it was from this dedication that Takar created a masterpiece. After 14 years of experimenting, at the age of 24, Takar unveiled his greatest creation. Takar had created a long rifle, the likes of which had never been seen in this world. The Long Rifle (which he lovingly nicknamed Eilidh) was fired using a powder that only Takar knew how to create. This powder had the firing power four times that of black powder. The masterly crafted gun could fire twice the distance of any other long gun known by the humans. And so Takar set out to forge a name for himself. On the way across the Empire he spent a large portion of his parents money on a master crafted custom suit of metal armour. This armour was made of a new alloy that was stronger than steel and yet unbelievably light and easy to move in. Takar soon found himself in Nordland, where he quickly stumbled across Orvar, treating him like an old friend and agreed to join his group as a means to test his gun. He still wishes to return to his hometown and see the girl he loves and named his rifle for again.

Weapons: Takar can never be found without his hand crafted custom rifle, which has lovingly nicknamed Eilidh. He also carries a sharp and dangerous hunting knife

Armour: Takar wears his custom suit of armour with pride ( it cost him enough)

Other equipment: Takar carries a small backpack in which he keeps a few belongings. Some gadgets of his own invention. He keeps a mini painting of his family. He carries food for a week and finally he carries 2 jars of the magic explosive powder he has created.
He also wears an ammunition pouch over his shoulder.

Elite Position: Engineer

==================================================================

And Mr Romero! its like my 6th RP post lolz, its just im a bit of a noob to Fantasy (warhammer Normal )


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

and so it has begun


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

err, photograph? Wouldn't it be a small portrait, Flash?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

@HOGGLORD For a first rp post it is really good. Well done

@Priad: could you make your post a bit longer. Thanks


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

how many posts are we allowed per update?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

3 at max. As a reminder to all the update will be on monday as this weekend is hectic.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry for the delay guys, i work during the week XP


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Big story update coming in at 3:00. Anyone who wants to join but has not done so yet must have posted on both this and the action thread before 3:00


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Lyavel Dre’aslyn

Age: 215

Race: Nagarythe (High Elf)

Gender: Male

Appearance: Tall, lean and hard. His long hair is deep silver and pulled back from his face which is angular and could have been carved from stone, so pronounced are his high cheekbones and his jaw. His eyes are 2 different colours, one of them is a deep green and the other an extremely pale, icy blue, an odd contrast that make people who look at them uncomfortable. He is clean shaven and his otherwise perfect features are marred by a gruesome scar than runs from his cheek to his jaw line, twisting his face and making every smile appear as more of a grimace than an expression of friendship or happiness.

Personality: A true Shadow guard at heart, Lyavel hates Dark Elves with a passion and his hatred is greater even than many of his kin after he lost his family and his lover to them. Against all other foes he fights with a cold calculated grace but when facing his fallen people his rage takes him and, although he still appears to be calm, the only signs of his rage being a slight narrowing of his eyes and a tightening of his mouth. He has seen enough in his life to understand that his people are a dying breed and that the younger races will eventually take their place in the world. However he does not show this to them, appearing aloof and arrogant.

Bio: Not much to tell really. I have been a Shadow guard all my life. It is a lonely path to walk, I know that now. Relationships are ropes, Love is a noose. Do I believe that? Maybe I did. But just knowing me is dangerous. I have made many enemies in my time and all of them cruel. They would just as soon kill you to get to me. 

It has been an honour to serve in the Shadow guard, to fight alongside my fellow Nagarythe. We are the hunters of the Night and we will not rest until our fallen kin have been avenged. I suppose that is how I manage to kill the Dark Elves. I do not think of them as Elven. They are shadows of what they once were and so I am avenging their souls when I kill them.

My family died, killed in a counter ambush by a group of Shades. My lover died with them. I married and I have remained faithful to her all these years, dear Yara. But I hate the Druchii, there is not much more I can say. I will not rest until I have scoured the World of their taint. I am a survivor and so my ghosts haunt me yet strangely so does the ghost of he who I hunt. He pleads for me to find his body and destroy it. I follow an almost invisible trail that has led me the length and breadth of the Old World. I travelled through Naggarond in search of him only to find that he had returned to the Old World. I almost had him but was captured. Orvar saved my life and so I fought with him to repay my debt…

Weapons:
He wields a long sword, bow and dagger with skill although his true abilities lie in infiltration.

Armour:
Mottled grey and black light armour so as to better blend into the darkness and a long black cloak. A hood shadows his face and a black scarf covers his face so that the only things visible beneath the hood are his eyes.

Other Equipment:
A simple pendant marked with the rune of Arhain, showing his worship of Loec
Supplies

Elite position: Infiltrator


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Just be aware Santaire that you character and mine might have a little wars between eachother


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I like what you have done Santaire. I see no problem with having two infiltrators, although seeing as one was raised by the sworn enemies of the other then there may be a strong rivalry. Just make sure your action post is up before three.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Its up and I think Orvar should respond before Lyavel cuts John Doe's throat

Edit: Yeah I know Lyavel will probably hate John and if anyone thinks the idea that Lyavel is better is godmodding just remember he's got almost 200 yrs worth of experience more


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Aye but it would still be a close fight between our characters as you are trained by elite shadow guard and ive been trained by dark elves which are pretty much like the shadow guard.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

For the new update you don't need to post long but preferably get replies up quickly as we will be moving out on Wednesday


EDIT: and sorry for including Chaos Hogglord but we will probably meet nearly every race on our journey.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ahh but, I say again, I've had almost 200 yrs more experience than you have so I would be better even if only slightly


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Ahh but, I should also like to say years doesn't always mean more experience. But this RP isn't about competition


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

On the contrary, a witch hunter's duty is to hunt down the agents of chaos.:grin:
And Tomas has a score to settle with the followers of chaos in general anyhow.

EDIT: I imagine that Splitpaw's character would have the advantage and disadvantages of youth: More energy but less experience and wisdom. So whilst John can keep fighting a little longer, Lyavel knows much better when to stop and think. (Note: this is observation and may not be true, that is up to Splitpaw and Santaire respectively)


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

As you have probably guessed from my 2 posts Lyavel is going to end up being as close to an antagonist as possible while being on the same side as you lot


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Got that k: my gun's ready.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

It seems that yet again we are waiting on dasOmen. I will move the update to monday evening as everyone else has posted.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry man i cant see your post. i have no idea what happend


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, i apologize for this but it seems like the route will be changing. i will edit my posat and include a map here to demonstrate our route.

The red is walking/riding and the blue is on boats. Any time we pass through a city we go in there and get supplys, information etcetera.

Any problems with this??


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

hi, i changed my post relating to being given rings, i actually do shiz now. I only had my phone when i posted first of all!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Update on Thursday. Prepare for a first wee skirmish.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

yay! Skirmish!


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

awesome like the map


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Will be away in the wilderness this weekend and moving house most of next week, just to let you know in advance that I won't be able to post.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

BTW, my char speaks Kislevite as he grew up there... :wink:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

That should be fine as it will be handy when we pass through there


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Lyavel speaks enough of the most common languages in the Empire to ask for supplies and directions and a few other general things


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

another useful languege man


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas knows enough kislevite to ask for money, make bets, ask for drinks and insult people, and a few extra phrases.
Probably less helpful.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

FYI guys, both me and Santaire, might be, working together on our posts. Maybe one of us will post for both of us.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

sounds good spiltpaw. As long as you can keep it up i am fine with it


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Zdravstvuĭte, pozhaluĭsta, mozhet u menya yestʹ ovtsy? Keslevite for hello, please may I have a sheep?
Lolz


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

just as a note, my days off are saturday and sunday, so i'll be posting on said days


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

In the RP, what time of day is it?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

night.

From now on the updates will be on sunday morning so it can fit in with DasOmen. Hopefully this is fine with every one. Of not then please say as i want everybody to be happy.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

posted. would have aided the dwarf but i didn't see him make a post. so i moved to aid the other ranged.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

the 'dwarf' will not be able to post for around a week so i will let him post when he is able to.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry guys, I won't be able to post until Sunday. Damn you real life!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

for the sake of everyone with exams (me included) i will be postponing the update for at least another week.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, those who havn't posted please do soon.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry guys but I'm not gonna be able to get in on this update, am posting from a phone, still unable to get a computer up and running, never mind Internet at the new place. If you want to kick me off, maybe offer someone else to take over my character for a while or permanently then I wouldn't blame you.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, sorry to hear that but i won't kick you. You can come back again if you can.

For the rest update on sunday morning as normal.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright, computer running, internet runn... well crawling but it's getting there. Will try to update after work today. See if I can make it encompass the whole battle so far.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

everyone remember that update will be tommorow morning. There's a certain boy infiltrator who might just feel my wrath


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

What about an elf infiltrator, you really want to go blade to hammer with him hey Romero :spiteful:


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol Romero, I'd love to have a good toss up with you, but you have to admit, Jorn made some good points. Beside's I don't think Lyavel wants his new student damaged :laugh:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i understand. I will explain everything in the update


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Just thought I'd mention that I'm going to be out of action from next friday until the following tuesday


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Pow!

Lyavel just owned you Romero. Admittedly John set the scene but still, I delivered the sucker punch.

And if you're wondering where I got that conclusion from it was from the names. Alexander Romera and Orvar Romera. On a side note why are almost every single one of your characters named Romera or Romero? Nothing wrong with sticking with a single name it just seems a bit odd.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

You have a point with the names Santaire, but, contrastingly, the general guy was calling him 'my lord', which seems a little too much groveling for a brother...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah but if your brother was Emperor you wouldn't call him George or whatever.

Its about the same difference in status


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

update will be a bit late. Sorry about that.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok. So due to the lack of posting i am postponing the update to the WEDENSDAY 27th JUNE make sure you get up your post. Thanks


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Come on guys. Almost all of you need to post. Extending update a week. Make sure you have posted by the 8th July.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't remember, did I post? If not, then I have one ready.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

guys come on. Only HOGGLORD and priad have posted. If everyone hasn't posted by wedensday then i am going to have to put this rp to sleep. Come on everyone. I don't want this rp to die.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry mate, my computer's still down for the count. I can still put up short replies on a phone, but anything else takes too long for now.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

don't worry. There asre stil a lot of others not yet posted. Althoug Santaire has, and i thank him for that, flash and sd are yet to post, among others.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I put it on the Valiant squad recruitment, Flash is busy till wednesday. Just spreading the word a little further. Come on everyone else!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

oh yeah. i know about flash's internet not allowing him to post. he told me when i saw him earlier. so it is only spiltpaw who is unaccounted for.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

I cant post till tuesday. I have an interview tomorrow


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok. Just post as soon as you can. Thanks everyone for trying to keep this alive.


----------

